# Technology to photograph "Light"!!! Wait... What??



## Vyom (Dec 15, 2011)

*Video With 1 Trillion Frames Per Second Makes Light Look Slow*


[YOUTUBE]EtsXgODHMWk[/YOUTUBE]




> In photography, a shutter speed of one eight-thousandth of a second — the quickest setting on Canon’s new EOS 1D-X pro digital SLR camera — is considered extremely fast. Some enterprising researchers at MIT just assembled a video that blows that spec out of the water by a factor of about 100 million.
> 
> Scientists at MIT’s MediaLab have developed a video technique that results in videos made from 1 trillion frames per second — fast enough to show a light pulse moving across a room. Nothing moves faster than light, so the ability to reduce its progress to a slow-motion video is nothing short of miraculous. The team recorded a light pulse’s progress through the length of a Coke bottle.
> 
> ...


​


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 15, 2011)

maybe Wachowski brothers will be interested in this. their next movie will show hero dodging light in slow motion 

great achievement & nice share vineet


----------



## Vyom (Dec 15, 2011)

Well, I can only wish for another movie from Wachowski brothers... (which may not be that far, (Cloud Atlas ) ) 

It's incredible how something which is theoritically impossible, is still made possible, with such a technology...!


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Dec 16, 2011)

He is an INDIAN..............


----------



## Vyom (Dec 16, 2011)

Well, technically, one of the member of the team, which is a part of this project, is an Indian.
So, why is this so surprising btw?


----------



## lywyre (Dec 16, 2011)

If you watch the video, you will see the light disappear before the shadow appears. Mind boggling.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 16, 2011)

one of the basics of photography is that every photograph is an image of a particular, that is that particular tree, or that particular flower, or that particular moment in time, this funda has been thrown out of the window lol, the photograph of the light beam is not a video of one light beam but of several, so while it shows what it looks like, it is not showing the real thing, although the difference is not appreciable at all in this case

doing this with actors is impossible, maybe a robot that goes through the same dodging motion over and over again then its possible, then again, they can just as easily animate the effect


----------



## abhidev (Dec 16, 2011)

Sam said:


> maybe Wachowski brothers will be interested in this. their next movie will show hero dodging light in slow motion



Rajnikanth does it by default


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2011)

good share vineet


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for the share Vineet 369


----------



## Alok (Dec 17, 2011)

Great achievement. Nice Share...


----------



## Vyom (Dec 17, 2011)

Anorion said:


> doing this with actors is impossible, maybe a robot that goes through the same dodging motion over and over again then its possible, then again, they can just as easily animate the effect



You are absolutely right mate on that point. If a thing can't be repeated with the same accuracy like that at the first time, it can't be captured with precision.

The video of light being passing through is nothing more than a high FPS slideshow of snaps taken at various intervals of time, by recording different but same action over and over again.

But, this is how technology progresses. Which seems impossible today, won't in the near future. Just hoping to be alive until I see a real Time Slice video of "Photons" on Youtube in MHD!*

PS: What's up with people thanking me, for sharing this! 
Don't we all share something, which never fails to amaze us! 



Spoiler



It's just that I don't like listening thank, for something which I love to do!
* Btw, MHD = Mega High Def!


----------



## iamp4prathamesh (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for the share bro !


----------

